

Why I Never Let Employees Negotiate a Raise (2009) - hypr_geek
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090401/how-hard-could-it-be-employees-negotiate-pay-raises.html

======
joshuapants
I expected something completely different from the title and was pleasantly
surprised. Joel seems to always have a very reasonable and effective stance on
things. I hope that this model is adopted more widely.

